# Changing robe or poncho?



## naya the dingo (Aug 26, 2010)

Any of you guys using a changing robe/poncho? If so, what fits? 6'3" 301lbs and dropping.


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

I've always just used a towel. I've seen others use much less :eekster:


----------



## naya the dingo (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah, I use nothing but the doors of my truck right now. Hopefully I haven't inflicted any permanent trauma upon anyone! I saw a guy using an actual purpose made changing poncho, it looked awesome! It lets you fully change and acts as a towel to dry you off.


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm one of the use the truck doors and nothing else guys. BKXC uses one of these: https://www.thebooicorestore.com/collections/changing-robe ::: I can't speak to whether or not it's big enough for us though.


----------



## naya the dingo (Aug 26, 2010)

Ha! Seeing him use one in a video is what turned me onto the idea. Thanks for the response man, I enjoy watching your videos too!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a sport kilt that works most excellently for busy trailhead clothes changes.

If the trailhead is more remote and quiet, I will just change behind the vehicle door, though.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## naya the dingo (Aug 26, 2010)

I've seen those, I think I'm going to attempt to stitch up a bath robe if I can't find a premade item.


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

That's probably a better idea. Or buy a blanket and cut a hole in the middle for your head.

*Also, thanks for watching my stuff dude! Glad ya like it.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

I have two of these in my vehicle at all times:

https://www.orangemud.com/products/thewrap?variant=267603504


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

You have room for 6 ladies in your vehicle? #winning

*Joking aside I should get like two of those just to cover my seats up when it's muddy. I always forget to bring a change of clothes or a towel.


----------



## naya the dingo (Aug 26, 2010)

Hell yeah, that could work! like the idea of it doubling as a seat cover.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

oh, I am 6'7" about 260, and have plenty of room left in it...and they are not exactly cheap, but they work great!


----------



## naya the dingo (Aug 26, 2010)

Good info. Thanks!


----------

